# Drucken ohne Druckdialog



## 1989moni1989 (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite an einer Webseite die nur von einem PC aus verwendet wird.
Ich suche jetzt nach irgendeiner Möglichkeit wie ich eine Webseite automatisch ausdrucken kann ohne Printdialog. Grund ist der, dass der User einfach auf 'Bestellung' drucken klicken muss und dann kommt die Bestellung, aufgeteilt auf mehreren Druckern im Restaurant heraus. Wenn er da 5 Mal den Drucker auswählen muss und immer den Druckdialog bestätigen dann macht ihm das Programm wahrscheinlich bald keinen Spaß mehr.

Dieser Code funktioniert wunderbar mit nur einem Drucker:

```
<head>
<script language='VBScript'>
Sub Drucken()
       OLECMDID_PRINT = 6
       OLECMDEXECOPT_DONTPROMPTUSER = 2
       OLECMDEXECOPT_PROMPTUSER = 1

       call WB.ExecWB(OLECMDID_PRINT, OLECMDEXECOPT_DONTPROMPTUSER,1)
End Sub
document.write "<object ID='WB' WIDTH=0 HEIGHT=0 CLASSID='CLSID:8856F961-340A-11D0-A96B-00C04FD705A2'></object>"
</script>

<body onload='Drucken()'>
<h1>Hallo</h1>

Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test
<br /><br />
</body>
```

Jetzt kommt beim Aufruf der Seite im IE sofort die Seite beim Standarddrucker raus (FF und alle anderen Browser sind mir egal da es sowieso nur auf einem PC läuft).

Ich brauche aber eine Möglichkeit wie ich den Standarddrucker intern ändern und einen anderen Drucker ansprechen kann, weil die Getränke auf einem anderen Drucker als das Essen rauskommen soll.

Wisst ihr eine Möglichkeit? Vllt. gibt es ja ein Firefoxplugin dass soetwas ermöglicht oder irgendwas...

Lg
Monika


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. Juni 2011)

Hi,

schicke per AJAX ne Anfrage an ein PHP-Script, welches dann die gewünschten Daten direkt an einen Printserver sendet. Bei uns hier läuft das so, dass das Formular abgesendet wird, daraus ein PDF erstellt wird, dann per scp weiter auf den Printserver geschickt und dort dann mit dem "lp" Befehl gedruckt wird.

Gruß
BK


----------

